# Looking for Gore/Vore/CBT RP



## Bruhman33 (Mar 13, 2019)

Hi! I am looking for Gore, hard vore or genital torture roleplays! (Or all that thrown together) I am specially looking for fellow Pokemon but other species are welcome too! The RP Would be in discord. The ideas include but are not limited to Gore Pokemon battles, torture scenes or vore scenes, details to be discussed. I can RP any length (although I have problems to keep up with more than paragraph length) and love both short and long term RPs! So yeah, do tell me if you are interested!


----------



## FodderForGayBirds (Aug 17, 2019)

Hello! It may be a bit out of my usual comfort zone but I kind of want to do a hard vore rp. If you want you can pick a pokemon you want me to be. Also, not a fan of genital torture or gore unrelated to vore (mostly due to eating being the work around for my normally squeamish self.) Not sure if you enjoy hard vore normally or soft vore with hard digestion or either or. But I figured I should at least try something before I make a judgment by now. Also I was already into hard digestion so hard vore outside might just be similar enough to enjoy. Discord is Jett Cabino#7300


----------



## Mr-OwO (Aug 19, 2019)

I have a Feraligatr OC that would be great for this! I haven't ever roleplayed CBT, so I'm looking forward to trying that, too. Can we talk about it in DMs?


----------



## AceQuorthon (Aug 19, 2019)




----------



## FodderForGayBirds (Aug 20, 2019)

AceQuorthon said:


> View attachment 68651


Someone appears concerned lol. I don't blame you honestly. Kinks are weird, can't really deny it. I have them and still think they're weird.


----------



## Bruhman33 (Aug 20, 2019)

FodderForGayBirds said:


> Hello! It may be a bit out of my usual comfort zone but I kind of want to do a hard vore rp. If you want you can pick a pokemon you want me to be. Also, not a fan of genital torture or gore unrelated to vore (mostly due to eating being the work around for my normally squeamish self.) Not sure if you enjoy hard vore normally or soft vore with hard digestion or either or. But I figured I should at least try something before I make a judgment by now. Also I was already into hard digestion so hard vore outside might just be similar enough to enjoy. Discord is Jett Cabino#7300


Alrighty! I sent you a sent request in discord. We can talk there and see if we can come up with something that we both like! 



Mr-OwO said:


> I have a Feraligatr OC that would be great for this! I haven't ever roleplayed CBT, so I'm looking forward to trying that, too. Can we talk about it in DMs?


Sure thing! I love feraligatrs! Send me a DM and we can talk! 



AceQuorthon said:


>


I underestand that reaction, believe me even if some have weird kinks it doesnt necessarily mean we're psychopaths ooc contrary to what many think xD


----------



## Tatsuo chan (Sep 22, 2019)

I love both gore AND vore! I have an awesome reshiram OC i really wanna play as!!


----------



## kenny29 (Sep 23, 2019)

hello there i am interested for a CBT roleplay although I would want a discussion too about it

hit me up if you want to talk about it


----------



## Bruhman33 (Nov 18, 2019)

Still looking!


----------



## FurryBun (Nov 19, 2019)

Comrade_Bear#2537


----------

